# It's A Ho-Ho-Ho and Jingle Bells Scarf - Knit



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

A quick knit to get you started on all the fun and festive accessories of the holidays. At $1.25, you will still have plenty for gifts in your holiday budget!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/its-a-ho-ho-ho-and-jingle-bells-scarf


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

So cute. Need this pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are cute! :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is adorable.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very festive!xx


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

It is adorable! ;0)


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, such fun!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks, everyone! They were just some silliness I needed to get out of me! LOL!


----------



## CHARLIGIRL (Nov 15, 2011)

REALLY CUTE] GO TO FLEECE OF GEORGIA, THEY HAVE A GRINCH MADE THE SAME WAY. ALSO CUTE, AND YOU CANIMPROVISE A SNOWMAN
MADE SEVERAL OF THE GRINCH LAST YEAR AND THEY WERE GREAT CONVERSATIONAL PIECES AND HAVE REQESTS FOR JMORE THIS YEAR.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

CHARLIGIRL said:


> REALLY CUTE] GO TO FLEECE OF GEORGIA, THEY HAVE A GRINCH MADE THE SAME WAY. ALSO CUTE, AND YOU CANIMPROVISE A SNOWMAN
> MADE SEVERAL OF THE GRINCH LAST YEAR AND THEY WERE GREAT CONVERSATIONAL PIECES AND HAVE REQESTS FOR JMORE THIS YEAR.


A grinch would be so fun!


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

I love it. Have purchased and downloaded it. It will be fun to make and wear or give as a gift. Thanks


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

AKnitWit said:


> I love it. Have purchased and downloaded it. It will be fun to make and wear or give as a gift. Thanks


Thanks! Enjoy the fun!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

mollyannhad said:


> adorable!


Thanks so much!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

How adorable! I KNOW my 3-year-old GD would LOVE! Wait, me too!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

fibermcgivver said:


> How adorable! I KNOW my 3-year-old GD would LOVE! Wait, me too!


Thanks! They are quick so why not one for the whole family! :-D


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

So adorable Elizabeth. &#128158;


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Just too cute!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> So adorable Elizabeth. 💞


Thanks, Ros!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

imaknuttyknitter said:


> Just too cute!!


Thanks! Glad you like it!


----------

